# My Collection Photographed Individually



## photolith (Jan 4, 2020)

I'm going to be going through my whole collection and photographing each bottle. I've got about 500 bottles or so to go through, so It's gonna take a while.

First starting off with a Union Clasp Flask from the Civil War era. It's got an iron pontil on the bottom, which would date it to no later than 1865 or thereabouts. The shaking hands portrays the maintaining of the Union. These types of bottles were fairly popular during the Civil War.



ACV_7128 by photolitherland, on Flickr




ACV_7130 by photolitherland, on Flickr




ACV_7133 by photolitherland, on Flickr




ACV_7134 by photolitherland, on Flickr




ACV_7136 by photolitherland, on Flickr




ACV_7135 by photolitherland, on Flickr




ACV_7137 by photolitherland, on Flickr




ACV_7138 by photolitherland, on Flickr




ACV_7139 by photolitherland, on Flickr




ACV_7158 by photolitherland, on Flickr




ACV_7156 by photolitherland, on Flickr




ACV_7151 by photolitherland, on Flickr




ACV_7148 by photolitherland, on Flickr




ACV_7141 by photolitherland, on Flickr




ACV_7144 by photolitherland, on Flickr




ACV_7143 by photolitherland, on Flickr




ACV_7146 by photolitherland, on Flickr




ACV_7140 by photolitherland, on Flickr


----------



## Screwtop (Jan 4, 2020)

Shaking hands flask is number one on my future CW want list. Very nice bottle!


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 5, 2020)

Screwtop said:


> Shaking hands flask is number one on my future CW want list. Very nice bottle!



I got a extra if your looking for one. Let me know. 2 different ones actually. LEON.


----------



## Screwtop (Jan 5, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> I got a extra if your looking for one. Let me know. 2 different ones actually. LEON.




I can't afford one now. I'm saving up for next time I go to that diggers shop again.


----------



## Brewster113 (Jan 5, 2020)

Just curious about what a shaking hands flask would be worth.
Very nice bottles.
Bruce


----------



## Screwtop (Jan 5, 2020)

Brewster113 said:


> Just curious about what a shaking hands flask would be worth.
> Very nice bottles.
> Bruce



Depending on condition, anywhere from $150-$300.


----------



## slugplate (Jan 5, 2020)

Cool the see the 'z' in peptenzyme backwards. Could be a rare one. Beautiful bottles, Photolith... very special indeed.


----------



## photolith (Jan 5, 2020)

I didn’t even notice the z was backwards... every other example has the z in the correct orientation. Hmmmmm


----------



## embe (Jan 5, 2020)

Cool bottles, that label on the electric bitters is an interesting read.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Jan 8, 2020)

embe said:


> Cool bottles, that label on the electric bitters is an interesting read.


 10-4 agree. Though one of the first bottles I ever dug in '69 I never saw a label before.


----------



## bottles_inc (Jan 8, 2020)

Great stuff. I gotta dig a clasp hands flask before I croak.


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 8, 2020)

bottles_inc said:


> Great stuff. I gotta dig a clasp hands flask before I croak.




I just did, it's a good feeling. Sorry for the hijack.


----------



## photolith (Jan 9, 2020)

^
Wow, not very deep for an 1860s bottle there. Great luck. Also, I still have 95% of my collection to photograph. Just been to busy applying to jobs the past week. Never ever work in oil and gas by the way... Industry is tanking hardcore for the past 5 months. Gotta dig me some bottles; although every place except for a few has been dug around here in Pittsburgh.

Anyways, here's the rest of my collection I gotta photograph. 




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 9, 2020)

Yeah, Maybe hit Flask at 3 feet deep. 4 feet as deep as it got. Most Privy's in Michigan seem to average 4 to 6 feet. We once dug what must of been a trash pit that had about 30 1870's flask all bunched together in a small hole that we were probably hitting bottles at 1 foot deep, maybe less & it only got 2 feet deep. so from 1 foot to 2 feet was nothing but a layer of 1870's flask piled up together. never seen anything like it. the bad news is every embossed or pictorial flask was broke while every slick was whole. to much of a coincidence. LEON.


----------



## Screwtop (Jan 9, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> Yeah, Maybe hit Flask at 3 feet deep. 4 feet as deep as it got. Most Privy's in Michigan seem to average 4 to 6 feet. We once dug what must of been a trash pit that had about 30 1870's flask all bunched together in a small hole that we were probably hitting bottles at 1 foot deep, maybe less & it only got 2 feet deep. so from 1 foot to 2 feet was nothing but a layer of 1870's flask piled up together. never seen anything like it. the bad news is every embossed or pictorial flask was broke while every slick was whole. to much of a coincidence. LEON.




So how many do you have now?


----------

